# Lastolite Hotrod Octa / Striplight softboxes - are they good?



## polarhannes (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello CR users,

I'm looking for new softboxes to get more flexibility with my setup (4x 600EX-RT, already have some umbrellas and cheaper softboxes)

Did anyone try the Lastolite Hotrod Octa 36" (90cm) softbox or maybe owns it?
http://www.lastolite.us/hotrod-speed-lite-octa-box-36-new-llls2690
Did you like it? What were your experiences?

Same for their Hotrod Strip Softbox - is it any good?
http://www.lastolite.us/hotrod-speed-lite-strip-box-12-x-48

Thanks for sharing your opinion / thoughts!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 16, 2014)

I have the 12x48" Hot Rod Strip Box (and a couple of their Ezyboxes). Although it's not as easy to set up as the Ezybox (they call them that for a reason!), it sets up pretty quick (it's more work to assemble the first time you set it up) and the stripbox is robust (it comes with a swivel mount, but I usually use a Manfrotto 026 which is sturdier). It's great on a boom over a group portrait, for example.

For a 36" octabox, I'd be a bit worried about using just one speedlite due to the larger surface area (close to double the area of the 12x48" or a 24" square soft box). You might consider one of the Ezybox II Octas (31" and 40" versions available), which can take the quad bracket so you can use 1-4 flashes in it (or adapt it to a monolight).


----------

